# V72.63 - I work hospital medical records



## welzi (Jun 9, 2011)

I work hospital medical records.  I have a patient who came in for pre op labs few days prior to surgery.  I coded the reason she came in, V72.63...which is what we do, then I coded the reasons for  the surgery.  Surgeon called and insisted we code the reason for surgery first, then the V72.63.  (Patient's Ins will not pay if V code is primary)  I cannot get a true answer on this.........??Any experts out there can help us?  Thanks!


----------



## sandyt (Jun 9, 2011)

The doc is correct. V72.63 is not an acceptable primary dx and the claim will not get paid if used in that context.


----------



## Networker3412 (Jun 17, 2011)

I disagree. Per coding coding guidelines and coding clinic Code *V72.63*, *Pre-procedural laboratory examination*, is for use only when a patient is being cleared for treatment or surgery and no treatment is given. 

This code is to be used when a patient comes in for preprocedure labs only regardless if the claims does not get paid. You have to follow coding guidelines and coding clinics. This is a new code. The reason for the surgery you can add as secondary. There was an audioseminar that my facility had to go to for this by AHIMA. 

Thanks 

Kim, RHIT, CPC
Coder


----------

